
Startup Valuation – Why Not Listen to the Market? - jana1975
http://vc-list.com/startup-valuation/
======
inputcoffee
People do this, or try to do this, but often the data is not easy to come by.

When Bloomberg pitched their VC services, my first question was: do you have
valuations?

Their answer: ah, no, but everyone asks that.

